# Meditation, anyone?



## Cruentus (Jun 8, 2004)

How many of you meditate? How do you meditate? How often, and for how long? What do you meditate on, if anything?

How do you think meditation is beneficial to you?

Do you pray at all? How do you make the distinction between prayer and meditation, if you make the distinction at all?

Just curious. Have fun!

OOOOOMMMMMM........
 %think% 

 :boing2:


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 8, 2004)

I've found that the only time I meditate is to keep me from losing my temper.  Sometimes I need to do that.


----------



## OUMoose (Jun 8, 2004)

I've attempted meditation before, but not had much luck at it.  Perhaps I need to try harder, but to try hard means you're not meditating, since you're supposed to be just letting go.... GAH!!!

OOOOOMMMMMM........

Nope... still nothing...

OOOOOMMMMMM........



Bah!  GIVE ME MORE CAFFENE!!!   :boing1:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 9, 2004)

I usually pray at least once a day and it goes something like this..."Please God help me find my keys!":uhyeah: 

I would love to meditate, but find it really hard to make the time for it.  I read some things in an Aikido book that was interesting on the subject, but it involved unusual breathing and I couldn't get over the silly feeling of breathing that way.  I've tried guided imagery audio tapes...you listen and a soothing voice talks you through an imagery session...Like you are walking on a beach... you feel the warmth of the sun...you feel the tension leaving your body... ect.,  I liked those, but never seem to have time for it...

always too busy looking for those keys .


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 9, 2004)

Meditate: (according to Webster's)  to engage in contemplation or reflection, focus one's thoughts on...

In the morning, I get my two cups of coffee and I wait until they hit. While I'm waiting, my wheels start turning and I think about what I want to do that day, what I need to do, what is on my mind from the day before, left over to mull again. Is this the meditation that came from the martial arts of  the east...not really.  Its just thought. IMO, I'm pretty good with thought.

I had an instance to try yoga in Hawaii this year, we focused on our heart and lungs breathing, our center.  Really hard to do unless you inactivate your mind. It was kind of like looking at a blank wall and watching a bug crawl across. I almost fell asleep especially with the ocean breezes.  Then another day, we were supposed to think of good thoughts, being appreciative of something, someone.  Not hard to do in Hawaii. But, I think I failed meditation.  

Now prayer is something else.  That is my conversation, my communication link with God.  I pray for strength, I pray for others, I pray for my dog. The list can be endless unless you have a time limit.  Mostly I'm just voicing my thoughts, looking for answers from God, or asking him what I should do. I have to admit, usually the answers are not immediate, sometimes they are, like when my son woke up fine the next day after getting a nasty head fall on a glass covered oak endtable.  Or when after a month of prayer, my daughter who was diagnosed unequivocally with a bad level of asthma, going on for six months, was very suddenly, clear of any symptoms and did not need her megadoses of meds. That was three years ago, she's still fine. The doctor shook his head, and said I believe you, it happens, as in God curing people. My daughter just became a youth pastor.  Or it could be years, and then, you realize what just happened, like deja vus, your prayer was just answered. Gives you shivers, its does me anyway.  I've haven't been the best Christian but through Jesus, I know we are saved and ps. God likes prayers.


----------



## Han-Mi (Jun 10, 2004)

I suppose that in the sense that TigerWoman said, I meditate often.

But I would like to do more traditional meditation, but I don't have a lot of time to do it. When I do get to, I get borred, But I try to just focus and continue.
When I do Meditate for any time of substance, I usually meditate on either my forms, a technique or a problem that I need to solve in my life.


----------



## markulous (Jun 10, 2004)

My sifu semi-created this excercize called Nu I(sp?).  I try to do it a couple times a week.  It basically is meditation and helps develop your chi.  I would consider it traditional meditation.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Jun 12, 2004)

I meditate and practice breathing techniques on a regular (almost daily) basis.  I find it helps to quiet and focus my mind and brings clarity.  When I feel bogged down or have important decisions to make, I find a few minutes of internal focus brings me peace and somehow the answers seem to come more easily.   I also practice forms of moving meditation such as forms practice, yoga and walking. 

I also pray, but separately from my meditation practice.  When I pray I speak specifically to God or Mary or Jesus or Saints usually asking for intervention on a person's behalf or for a situation.  During my meditation practice although i may use a visual representation of a religious icon on which to focus, i am not praying to that icon.  Just using it to still my mind.  Clearing, emptying and single minded focus becomes meditation.  That is what i teach my yoga and martial art students as well.  Have a peaceful day!

Namaste,

Donna  :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 12, 2004)

I mostly meditate and pray separately unless I'm meditating about healing and change.

Most of my mediation is more along the lines of self-hypnosis...I see things I want to happen as though they have already happened and feel good about it.  Then it happens and I feel good about it.  When I do meditate just for stillness and awareness, I consciously guide my breathing and focus mainly on that, however after a while, I go into an altered state and it's really interesting...sometimes i get images, sometimes sounds, sometimes vibrations (I swear!)...kewl!

When I pray, I always say the Lord's Prayer first and always end with asking that god's will be done.

When I am meditating on healing, the LP is the very first thing I "say" three times and repeatedly affirm my placement of total and complete faith and trust in God, Jesus Christ, and the Holy Spirit...this is when i ask for healing, either of myself or others.  These are very strong prayers indeed and I think because of the relaxation, spiritual submission to the Almighty becomes that much more valid.

All Love and Empowerment....


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 12, 2004)

maybe this belongs in the PSI-OPS thread...

But I have begun meditation a couple nights a week, to clear my head prior to attempting psychic feats.

So far I have been largely unsuccessfull... But I keep plugging away... 

"I'm a Hedge, Pass on By..."


----------



## Ninway J (Jun 13, 2004)

I learned quite a few different ways to meditate, but I mostly sit in lotus, concentrating on my breathing, bringing the energy up my back breathing in 7 counts, holding for 7 counts, and down front breathing out for 7 counts creating a micro-cosmic orbit, breathing abdominally.  The seven areas of focus are sacral, middle dantien, kidneys, heart, base of neck, base of skull, and pineal gland.  This lasts for 5-10 minutes.  It is definitely relaxing and I feel more aware afterwards.  This is from Iron-shirt Qigong.

Sometimes I just clear my thoughts to a blank slate, and random images will appear in my mind.

I also meditate lying down.  I know Ed Parker quoted something in regards to this, but this is what I do.  I lie on the floor, focused on relaxing muscles and organs, starting from head to toe, with each breath.  So relaxing, it puts me to sleep.

I guess I meditate mostly for relaxation and body-awareness.


----------



## Tae Kwon Doughboy (Jun 23, 2004)

Meditation and prayer have never crossed paths like Kenpo Mama describes.

Like Ninway J, I meditate lying down but rarely fall asleep. It is more of a wakeful state. I don't seem to be able to overcome back tension in a seated position.


----------



## michaeledward (Jun 23, 2004)

In the words of Kermit the Frog:

"Sometimes I sits and thinks, and sometimes I just sits."


----------



## OUMoose (Jun 23, 2004)

I've been attempting this more recently, and have met with little success.  IMO, one of the reasons is my hearing.  Being a former amateur sharpshooter, I believe mild tintinitis has set in.  Everytime I sit down in a quite room for meditation, there is a monotone ringing in my ear that is soft, but enough to be a distraction.  I know some would just say "well don't focus on it", but that's easier said than done.  

I've found I have a much easier time when I'm outside.  Especially at the beach.  When there's an external sound, I don't notice the ringing nearly as much, so I can focus on things like the waves or birds or something along those lines. 

Just thought I would offer a tip in case anyone else was having a similar problem.   :asian:


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 23, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> maybe this belongs in the PSI-OPS thread...
> 
> But I have begun meditation a couple nights a week, to clear my head prior to attempting psychic feats.
> 
> ...


How's this going?  Any interesting feats?  What is it specifically that you're trying to do?  If you were joking, then disregard.  Otherwise, I would be interested in discussing this further.


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Jul 2, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> How many of you meditate? How do you meditate? How often, and for how long? What do you meditate on, if anything?


I have made cursory attempts at meditation before, but really all it resulted in was me sitting there with my eyes closed feeling like I'd wasted a half-hour.  My friend told me that I didn't do it right or that I didn't try hard enough.  Figures.  



> How do you think meditation is beneficial to you?


See above.



> Do you pray at all? How do you make the distinction between prayer and meditation, if you make the distinction at all?


I like the bumper-sticker that reads something like "I used to pray, until one day I realized I was talking to myself", because that's exactly how I feel about prayer.  I used to think I was talking to God, but things have since changed.  

Based on what I've heard about both, I understand that meditation is an introspective self-exploration, whereas prayer is just a request to an external source.  Personally, since I haven't experienced much out of either, I really can't see how I can honestly distinguish between the two.  But oh well, guess I haven't seen the light yet.  Later.


----------



## the_kicking_fiend (Jul 3, 2004)

I meditate usually a few times a week, generally when I have time and feel the need.  When I meditate it is often single minded i.e. on one thought.  But I do try and reach the state where there are no thoughts no this is very difficult and I don't think I've actually achieved this yet.

I usually adopt the lotus position whilst sitting by my pond listening to the water trickle into it.  To get started, I often concentrate on the sound and find I can distinguish several different less suttle sounds almost behind the main sound.  When I first learnt to do this it was a major step and it did not require much skill either.  I think it's a good way to start, to have something to focus on.  Then later try and develop the no-mind state.

d


----------



## Kevin Walker (Jul 7, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> How many of you meditate? How do you meditate? How often, and for how long? What do you meditate on, if anything?
> 
> How do you think meditation is beneficial to you?
> 
> ...


Hi,

I first delved into the Martial Arts in 1964 mainly for self-defense purposes, but became spellbound by its philosophy (and have been spellbound ever since).

But I found the meditation practices within Judo, Jiu-Jitsu, and Karate, a bit weak. We meditated, but not to my satisfaction, because we were never taught 'how' to meditate. Even the excellent Sanchin breathing exercises of Uechi-Ryu karate did not teach 'how' to meditate.

So I ended up taking a little Kudalini Yoga and was pleased at what I found. Yoga does not teach self-defense at all, but it does teach and give instruction in 'how' to meditate. The yoga instuctors fully explained the necessary breathing exercises and why they work! What parts of the body are affected by breathing and how to focus on that one part of the body or mind you wish to enhance.

The advanced Yoga students were impressive in the ability to coordinate certain body movements, advanced breathing, and serious focus and concentration.

I have applied the little Kudalini Yoga meditative exercises into my martial arts workout routines over the past 30 years with great success. 

There appears to be just as many styles of Yoga as there are of Karate or kung fu, so you have to shop around and find a reputable school like anything else. 

The two main styles in the U.S. are Kudalini and Hatha yoga. They both are good but have different, and competing, views on 'how' to meditate.

Also, I make a great big distinction between prayer and meditation: I pray to my God, but meditate for self-improvement to be better able to serve God.


----------



## Ninway J (Jul 10, 2004)

One of my instructors mentioned four different ways to meditate that I've never heard before.

The first is some form of Buddhist meditation where you sit with legs crossed and you imagine a light at the top of your head shining downward within you.

The second is when you close your eyes, you see lights, and you try to focus the lights to the center of your forehead.

The third is looking at your thumb...every line, every detail, every hair, every imperfection...and then close your eyes and try to hold that exact image of your thumb in your mind for as long as possible.

The fourth is lying on your side, like in a fetal position, while holding one of your nostrils closed and only breathing through your nose.  Example: lying on your right side while holding your left nostril closed with a finger.  I think this one is challenging because it's hard to breath through your right nostril, only, while lying on your right side, unless you take some decongestant, of course.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 10, 2004)

One thing that usually works pretty good for me is to close my eyes, and look at what's there, behind my eyelids.  Then, focus on the black part, and look into the black, and then look into the black, and then look into the black, while imagining that my mind is a river, and every thought that enters is like writing on the river with a stick, just washing away.

Here I go...................


----------



## Kevin Walker (Jul 10, 2004)

Ninway J said:
			
		

> One of my instructors mentioned four different ways to meditate that I've never heard before.
> 
> The first is some form of Buddhist meditation where you sit with legs crossed and you imagine a light at the top of your head shining downward within you.
> 
> ...


Hi,

A basic Kudalini Yoga exercise they teach to the first day beginners is similar to the method you just described, a method of breath control for future advanced methods:

1. Sit down and cross your legs in the lotus position.
2. Simply, turn your head to the far right, inhale only through your right nostril (no fair using your finger to block your left nostril).
3. Then turn your head to the left and exhale only through your left nostril.
4. Turn your head back to the right, inhale through right nostril.
5. Turn your head back to the left and exhale through your left nostril.
6. And just keep repeating this procedure until you have it perfected.

A nice simple controlled breathing exercise, like your white belt kyu technique, will lead to bigger and better techniques!


----------



## midnightninja (Jul 10, 2004)

My response is similar to my mom's (tigerwoman). For me, when I have to meditate in class, it doesn't involve prayer. It involves breathing techniques in order to relax our muscles and clear our mind so we are mentally ready for class. The prayer that I do before class isn't done in class, it's a personal time where I can communicate with my God. Usually this communication involves a variety of things... thankfulness, praise, asking for strength, and asking for His Will to be done in my life despite my pride.  I guess every school varies on what religion they follow when they involve the word "prayer," though recently it seems to be more geared toward the new-age directions rather than the eastern religions. Maybe that's just because of modernism.

 .:MidnightNinja:.


----------



## Firona (Jul 24, 2004)

I come from Fairfield Iowa and if any of you know about the Maharishi movement that started here back in the 60s you would understand that nearly everyone in town meditates. It is quite a convenient place to live if you are into the energy based martial arts actually. I learned to meditate through one of the governors from campus for the small fee of MY SOUL (just kidding) but I found after doing it a few times it just wasn't doing anything for me so I took the basic principal and reversed it in many ways which turned out quite nicely. Now I meditate for about 3 hours each night (I am an insomniac) and then do a bit of Tai Chi, you know, to work the mind and the body.


----------



## PeachMonkey (Aug 9, 2004)

I have no use whatsoever for prayer, but I'm trying to learn how to meditate.  My thoughts often race, though, so it's been very difficult.

 The technique I've been focusing on has involved relaxing someplace comfortable, closing my eyes, and just focusing my attention on the stuff you see when your eyes are closed... if thoughts intrude, just note them and try and concentrate again on the "stuff".

 Some of the meditation techniques listed here seem like they might be helpful... thanks to all of you.


----------



## Angelusmortis (Sep 18, 2004)

My opinion is that a little of a lot of things goes a long way. I've recently begun meditating, almost daily for no more than 20-25 minutes. I'm under no illusion that I "have" to be doing it right, or wrong, think that kinda defeats the purpose of meditating. 


Merely I use it as a tool to help clear my mind of all the rubbish that clutters it. Think of the mind as a hard drive, and all the por...sorry info you'd accumulate from the web that your pc doesn't need, then imagine clearing it, and your pc running a lot faster and smoother....Same with the mind. I came back from the Gulf last year having been shot at, having had a mate killed, and having flown helo missions into the Al Faw peninsular and seen the total and utter devestation wreaked there in the name of democracy, also screwed up big time in a long term relationship earlier this year, and one thing I've found is that (especially with a Catholic guilt complex) that my conscience wouldn't leave me alone...Meditation calmed that down, and told the little voice in my head telling me "I'm a git" to sod off.

It's to soon to experience "no mind", but all's I do is sit cross legged, lights on or off, eyes closed, and concentrate on my breathing, allow my mind to sit there and panic as it realises it's gonna be told to shut up....Then...blank. Mind switches off, time passes in a heart-beat, I wake up feeling...a million bucks...well...50p anyway. Another reason I love MA, the esoteric value inherent in it... Yeah baby...:ultracool


----------

